# TS110 AC Problem



## mmegee01 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 1999 TS110 and the AC is not working consistently. Even after a full charge, the compressor will not stay on for any long period of time. It may partially cool for a while, then completely shut off. Any suggestions for a solution would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What exactly is it doing when you say the compressor will not stay on? Is the compressor clutch disengaging or is a fuse/circuit breaker popping? 

Several years ago my father was complaining to of a somewhat similar problem on his TW20. He told me that the A/C would work for 5 or 10 minutes depending upon how hot was, much longer if cold outside and then the drive belts would strip off the compressor clutch pulley. 

Come to find out after some investigating the a nice 3 inch thick layer of dust and fine plant material was covering the A/C condensor. This caused the refridgerant in the system to not get cooled properly and the system built up so much heat and very high head pressure developed at the compressor. When the pressure became to high for the compressor to overcome, the drive pulley just stopped instantly and the drive belts would smoke a good bit before stripping off the pulley. 

Perhaps in your case, your A/C system may have a similar issue but a system pressure overload device prevents the compressor from siezing up and stripping the belts off. Checked the radiator and condensor area lately?


----------



## mmegee01 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I just bought the tractor a year ago from a dealer and the tractor has had little use so it's clean. I did happen to see the condensor and such yesterday and it's all clean. No dust or dirt buildup. The compressor simply cycles off after a bit of running. The guy charging it yesterday, thought the compressor was much hotter than he thought it should be and the air really never was very cold. Only about 65 at one point. I understand a hot compressor can mean low freon or air in the lines. He put in stop leak and dye so I need to check for red dye.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the compressor is cycling off as you say. I would suspect a low refridgerant charge and leak.

Do you have a set of gauges to hook up to the system to check the high and low side pressures? 

Finding a leak can be a real frustration even with red dye. If it is the red UV dye, you might do better if you can get a black light and check any possible leak areas. 

The fact that the compressor may be getting unusually hot may indicate the compressor is shot and could also be where the refridgerant leak is.


----------



## mmegee01 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I have finally resolved my problem. First I had leaking Schrader valves and my cycling problem was due to a bad AC temperature cycling control switch. It was a pricey little thing, but after I replaced it, the AC worked great this weekend with the temps around 100 degrees. It never missed a beat! Thanks.


----------

